# Alterações Climáticas Espanha - Cenários regionais



## Vince (23 Abr 2007 às 10:48)

O INM espanhol publicou um documento interessante no site deles.

É o resultado duma 1ª fase de geração de projecções regionalizadas de alterações climáticas em Espanha.
Dá para perceber como é afinal todo o complexo processo de definir cenários nos modelos climáticos, escolha e selecção dos dados a introduzir, etc, etc.
Bastante interessante.

*Resumo:*


> El presente informe resume la primera fase del proyecto del INM de generación de proyecciones regionalizadas de cambio climático para suministrar a los diferentes sectores sensibles a las condiciones climáticas. En esta fase primó la urgencia de proporcionar unas primeras estimaciones de la evolución del clima en el siglo XXI con resoluciones temporales y espaciales que pudieran ser útiles para los diferentes modelos de impacto.
> Esta necesidad apremiante motivó que se utilizasen tanto las bases de datos ya disponibles como los métodos suficientemente probados en otros contextos
> y que en esta fase no se abordasen largos desarrollos que pudiesen retrasar la disponibilidad de este primer suministro de datos de proyecciones regionalizadas.



*Link: (PDF)*
http://www.inm.es/web/izq/noticias/meteonoti/pdf/Escenarios_20070402.pdf


----------



## Mago (23 Abr 2007 às 14:09)

Há zonas Espanholas que estão em seca severa já nesta altura, as chuvas de Outubro e Novembro não foram igualmente abundante em todas as regioes, em Portugal foram talvez seja esse facto que equilibra um pouco a balança neste Inverno , pois a precipitação nos ultimos meses ficou um pouco áquem das expectativas.


----------

